# Classical composers that proudly sport mustache vol2 iberic versus brittish (for fun)



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Who in classical worn the most bold od mustache like these brittish full mustache that cover the face and have patern, right now im sporting an heavy mustache very thick i look like an iraqi?

jeez this is odd, i most be crazy :tiphat:

The sorry part about liking and having a mustache is women(cliche maybe) think your gay,look see deprofundis spurt a mustache and he is obviously not gay, so the mythos dosen't hold

Look Jack Leyton he had a mustache and a decent chinese wife i.e


----------



## JAS (Mar 6, 2013)

Elgar had quite a feather-duster. Scriabin's mustache was quite dandy. Johann Strauss II wore mutton-chops that probably would not be fashionable today.


----------

